# HP C4380 wifi



## pierreforestier (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai connecté mon imprimante HP C4380 sur mon iMac en USB, tout fonctionne bien, mais je souhaiterais qu'elle soit connectée en wifi seulement et je n'y arrive pas! J'ai installé les maj HP et MAC mais l'imprimante n'est pas reconnue.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Cordialement
PF


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

Vous avez vérifié si un coupe-feu n'entrave pas la communication entre les deux appareils ?

Voici déjà quelques informations.

Dont ceci.


----------



## pierreforestier (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse .

J'ai tout essayé à nouveau - sans pare feu, etc....- Mais je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner en wifi.
Si je lance une impression avec l'imprimante en wifi, donc sans câble usb, l'impression reste en attente ... et ne se lance que lorsque je rebranche le câble.
A force d'avoir essayé de nombreuses fois de reconfigurer est ce que je n'aurais pas "abimer" quelque chose?
Que puis je faire d'autre?
Avec mes remerciements


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui, mais l'adresse pour imprimer en USB et celle pour imprimer en WiFi n'est pas la même. Donc quand vous débranchez simplement l'USB, si vous ne changez pas les paramètres, le Mac ne va pas trouver l'imprimante.

Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax

Faire un clic-droit sur l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche -> initialiser le système d'impression

Recommencez la procédure d'installation et de connexion WiFi.

Guide d'installation au format PDF

autre documentation disponible

Rappel : sur Mac OSX 10.6 vous ne devez pas utiliser les logiciels du CD, ni conserver les logiciels que vous utilisiez avec Leopard, mais *uniquement le paquet logiciel prévu pour Mac OS X 10.6* et la mise à jour disponible via le module de mise à jour (pomme>mise à jour de logiciel).

VVersion complète des pilotes et des logiciels HP Photosmart tout-en-un - Mac OS X v10.6

Mac OS : Installation et utilisation du produit sous Mac OS X 10.6


----------



## pierreforestier (17 Décembre 2009)

MERCI BEAUCOUP !!  Enfin ça marche impeccable.
Ca fait plaisir de trouver des personnes sympathiques et dévouées.

Bonne soirée, et certainement à bientôt.

Pierre

P.S.: Est -il possible de connecter en wifi mon mac et un pc portable sous windows xp?


----------



## pierreforestier (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé pour la connexion wifi pc-->mac.


----------



## docalaurent (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon problème est pratiquement le même : j'ai installé OSX.6 sur mon iMac.
L'imprimante HP C4380 est reconnue comme imprimante en wifi et fonctionne
mais impossible de scanner quoi que ce soit par le logiciel HP scan Pro que j'utilisais auparavant : le scanner est introuvable ! Je suis obligée de passer par les Préférences Système, et trouve cela très peu pratique... 
Quelqu'un connaît-il une solution pour qu'un logiciel HP permette de scanner facilement ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h15 ----------

C'est idiot, mais je me réponds : j'ai trouvé *ça*. Je vais tester...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2010)

Tu n'as qu'à lire le post #4. Tout y est dit.

Parfois, j'ai comme un grand découragement face au peu de réactivité neuronale constaté chez certains... 

Ça post sans lire, sans réfléchir. Ça croit que son petit cas est tellement particulier que les solutions trouvées par et pour les autres ne les concernent pas. :mouais:

L'Evolution de l'espèce, ça n'est décidément pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## docalaurent (2 Août 2011)

pas très cool, ta réponse... d'autant que j'avais trouvé par moi-meme, et édité mon message... :hein:


----------

